# Cannibis And Sikhism



## BlazinSikh (Mar 7, 2012)

waheguru ji da khalsa waheguru ji fateh to all of my brother and sister. 

Under this topic, i have many question to ask, so i am going to ask them clearly and non-offensive as i can. And i hope i get a good discussion and awnser aswell.

1)I have rencently being doing my research on Sikhism and learn't that the Nihang consume Cannibis, due to the fact that Guru Gobind Singh Ji gave Cannibis to the Nihangs as some sort of Parshad. Is This True Or Not.

2) If its not true than how did Cannibis culture enter into Sikhism

3) However if it is true, didn't our guru's advise us to stay away from Alcohol, Smoking and any other sort of In-Toxication

4)What are your Views on Cannibis, i mean do you believe it should be used for medicine or should it stay banned?

Thanks
Waheguru Bless


----------



## amarjit singh bamrah (Mar 7, 2012)

We all have a protective shield around us known as our AURA.
This Aura is very fragile, which is why our Gurus preached follow
purity in Life.

Around us are many dimensions, in which exist many other beings.

When we take   Drugs, Cannibas, alcohol and indulge in promiscious activites, this causes our Divine meridians/Chi energy pathways
to breakdown leading to breakdown of our Aura.

This allows  these negative energies to enter us and  attach to us to feed of our energies.

Its not good to indulge in these activities.
I have been studying these energies for the last 20 years. They exist, any one who pretends or imagines they
do not exist needs to think otherwise.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Mar 7, 2012)

If your name is already 'BlazinSikh', I would assume your already dabbling in it, and are looking for something to support consuming Cannibis. 

I'm sorry, but that's what it seems like. 

Imo, there is little reason for modern human beings, who usually have a pretty sedentary lifestyle to be using cannibis or other recreational drugs, save out of boredom or peer pressure. In any case, do you really wanna hand over the reigns of your life to substances? Bad idea.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Mar 8, 2012)

> 1)I have rencently being doing my research on Sikhism and learn't that the Nihang consume Cannibis, due to the fact that Guru Gobind Singh Ji gave Cannibis to the Nihangs as some sort of Parshad. Is This True Or Not.


 
Why would Guru Gobind Singh ask his Sikhs to abstain from cigarettes, liquor etc. but give Cannabis as Prasad?



> 2) If its not true than how did Cannibis culture enter into Sikhism


 
Punjab is the known drug and alcohol capital of India by now. Ask how?



> 4)What are your Views on Cannibis, i mean do you believe it should be used for medicine or should it stay banned?


 
I stay away from it!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 8, 2012)

Guru Gobind Singh Ji never worshipped the Devi, or gave out cannabis as parshaad. These are only 2 of the false tales attached to GGS...others are that He composed a granth called BNG, SLG, or sau sakhis etc etc. etc.
Cannabis and ALL DRUGS are banned esp the Over the counter types like Tobacco and alcohol. Whatever HARMS the BODY is ultra vires Gurmattas Guru nanak Ji wrote in Sri raag .
Lets not try and find excuses for our bad habits...or blame the Guru...


----------



## BlazinSikh (Mar 8, 2012)

Umm i see, i knew that the info i found was false. However i still want to know why do the Nihangs use it, i mean they are devoted sikhs, don't they know that what they are doing is bad or what. 

P.S Navdeep88 i swear to GOD that i do not, and never smoked in my life serious. The reason i chose the name BlazinSikh is becuase it sound cool to me i guess, but i have never smoke or drank in my life. And i thank Waheguru that i haven't


----------



## kds1980 (Mar 8, 2012)

BlazinSikh said:


> Umm i see, i knew that the info i found was false. However i still want to know why do the Nihangs use it, i mean they are devoted sikhs, don't they know that what they are doing is bad or what.
> 
> P.S Navdeep88 i swear to GOD that i do not, and never smoked in my life serious. The reason i chose the name BlazinSikh is becuase it sound cool to me i guess, but i have never smoke or drank in my life. And i thank Waheguru that i haven't



We have to understand that Sikhism went through terrible war time in 18th century and many customs entered Sikhism in that time.Its very easy to talk about wartime and other goodie goodie things in peaceful time ,but none of us
can experiance the mentality of Sikhs who were in war time.There was a misl Bhangi misl whose members use to consume bhang in very large quantity.

http://www.sikh-history.com/sikhhist/events/bhangi.html

Bhang and other intoxicants entered Sikhism during wartime ,may be it was essential for soldiers ,so they can cool their nerves


----------



## Luckysingh (Mar 8, 2012)

BlazinSikh said:


> Umm i see, i knew that the info i found was false. However i still want to know why do the Nihangs use it, i mean they are devoted sikhs, don't they know that what they are doing is bad or wha


 

BlazinSikh ji

The true Nihangs were not bhang (cannabis) consumers. These practices crept in throughout the many years.
The hindu dominants were a major influence and still are.
 The mahants, who had control of the Sikh religion let so many anti-gurmat practices to creep in.
The real true Nihangs are falsely represented by the bhang consumers.-This is not a true picture. 


If you look at the real history from Guru Gobind Singh ji's time, with regards to their formation, dedication and their importance to sikhism, you will understand them a lot better.

We have to remember that as the Nihangs got larger in numbers from their initial formation, many warriors from hindu backrounds contributed the numbers. These many that went from hindu to sikh were users of bhang (followers of lord Shiva etc..) and they kept this use with them, falsely associating it with warrior lifestyle.

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 600px; BACKGROUND: #fffff0; HEIGHT: 20px; COLOR: #ff8c0a" border=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND: #fffff0" align=middle>*(Page1377)* </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND: #fffff0" align=middle>*"kabeer bhaang maachhulee suraa paan jo jo praanee khaa(n)hi. teerat barat nem kee-e te sabhe rsaatal jaa(n).*
* 
O Kabeer! If people after ‘speaking with the Holy’ and go on pilgrimages, perform fasts and practice rituals etc, and those sharaabi, intoxicated, people also consume marijuana and fish (i.e. they attend the Satsang and also consume Sharaab-Kebab and commit immoral deeds) – those persons' pilgrimages, fasts and rituals are totally useless. "* 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



The Guru Granth Sahib does not anywhere encourage intoxicants. 

Nowadays the bhang consumers will claim that it's an old tradition.
It is infact an old warrior tradition, but NOT sikh in any way, -and it shouldn't be mistaken for anything sikhi.

We will always get sikhs that use cannabis, try to justify it by claiming to be nihangs. But a true sikh will know that use of intoxicants is anti-gurmat.

This subject has been mentioned in other posts. I hope it answers your questions.

Waheguru
Lucky Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 9, 2012)

READ the BNG..aka Dsm Granth....inside there you will find an OVER ABUNDANCE of sex orgies, drinking orgies,shaving orgies, bhang orgies..a really huge grouping types used to be called Hippies in the late 1960's....that granth is an open book on all these...its available for downlaod and reading in English/original language at various sites such as Gobindsadan.org..............and many Nihungs worship this granth.....so do the maths...:happysingh::redturban::blueturban::interestedsingh:


----------



## Randip Singh (Mar 9, 2012)

My reasearch has found the following.

Cannabis is small amounts can act like a medicine if taken orally. It can relax muscles, calm nerves and prevent fatigue. If over consumed it can cause sterility, paranoia and psychosis.

Kshatriya's took small amounts of cannabis just before battle to calm nerves and prevent battle fatigue. This was taken in the form of a drink.

This is how this tradition may have crept into Sikhism.

The problem is, that todays Nihangs have taken this to the nth degree. I mean cough medicince ontains alcohol and can make you better if taken if you are ill. If however you consume a bottle of alcohol you'll end up with serious problems.


----------



## BlazinSikh (Mar 12, 2012)

This good information i have recieved thank you my brother and sister. I just i have one more question about the use of cannibis and then i am done, with this topic. 

1) The use of cannibis is forbiddended in sikhism with i stand for and resepct, however the uses of cannibis is sometimes used for medicinal purpose as it has some good use for medicine for pateints with canncer and all sorts of disease. Would be allowable if a sikhs used cannibis for medicinal purpose, rather than just to get "high"


----------



## Randip Singh (Mar 12, 2012)

BlazinSikh said:


> This good information i have recieved thank you my brother and sister. I just i have one more question about the use of cannibis and then i am done, with this topic.
> 
> 1) The use of cannibis is forbiddended in sikhism with i stand for and resepct, however the uses of cannibis is sometimes used for medicinal purpose as it has some good use for medicine for pateints with canncer and all sorts of disease. Would be allowable if a sikhs used cannibis for medicinal purpose, rather than just to get "high"




Just as we have alcohol in medicine, so I think this would be allowable as a medicine.


----------



## Luckysingh (Mar 12, 2012)

BlazinSikh said:


> This good information i have recieved thank you my brother and sister. I just i have one more question about the use of cannibis and then i am done, with this topic.
> 
> 1) The use of cannibis is forbiddended in sikhism with i stand for and resepct, however the uses of cannibis is sometimes used for medicinal purpose as it has some good use for medicine for pateints with canncer and all sorts of disease. Would be allowable if a sikhs used cannibis for medicinal purpose, rather than just to get "high"


 
BlazinSikh ji

The question you ask has been approached in another post on the link below.

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-rehat-maryada/37991-sikh-reht-maryada.html

It was from a member using it for a medicinal purpose.
However, there is NO sole medicinal use at this moment. By this, I mean that there are plenty of other drug options available for any debilitating disease or condition. So, in effect these should be considered first before considering medicinal uses of cannabis.

You will notice some better reasoning for this on the other post.

If you cannot come to a conclusion after checking the other post, then by all means address your question here again.

Sat sri akaal
Lucky Singh


----------



## BlazinSikh (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

Yup i have returned to this thread once again, i don't know why but there is something in my head that say's that i should give my final decision on the use of cannibis in sikhism. Even though i full agree with Randip Singh statement: 

" Just as we have alcohol in medicine, so I think this would be allowable as a medicine."

But some how this topic still bother's me religiously and personally, but i do not know why. So i hope me giving my final decision will put my mind at ease, and so i can move on in life. 

So i believe using cannibis as a medicine is okay, as long as you take it wisely and not like a ******. Because medicine being made today by doctor do, do the trick but there are side effect that cause harm to your body. But cannibis is the same, but the harm are less something like a short term memory lost and relaxes your muscle. But when used wisely it won't have an effect on you. 

So yeah this is my awnser, hopefully my mind can just chill out. And don't worry you won't ever catch me with cannibis, unless i have a sympton which only cannibis can ease than.

P.S sorry my brother and sister that you had to see me go insane over this topic, even though my question was already awnsered. Cheer's for tolerating moi.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jun 11, 2012)

BlazinSikh said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Yup i have returned to this thread once again, i don't know why but there is something in my head that say's that i should give my final decision on the use of cannibis in sikhism. Even though i full agree with Randip Singh statement:
> 
> ...


 

Sorry for Accusing You.


----------



## Kamala (Jun 11, 2012)

When you say cannabis as prashad, it is BHAANG, they do not smoke weed or "roll it up" like most people do today. Of course he gave cannabis, how do you think the army was so "strong" to fight?


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jun 11, 2012)

Cannabis is no Prashad! That is how people waste a day of their lives on Holi! We know what Bhangi means in Hindi  and it no way means a blessed one!


----------



## Ishna (Jun 11, 2012)

Kamala said:


> When you say cannabis as prashad, it is BHAANG, they do not smoke weed or "roll it up" like most people do today. Of course he gave cannabis, how do you think the army was so "strong" to fight?


 
Weed doesn't make you strong, it makes you a tree hugging hippie with the munchies.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.

Bhaang for pain relief - yeah I understand that.  Not so sure about any other applications for other people except traditional Nihungs who can follow their traditions wholeheartedly no problems.


----------



## Luckysingh (Jun 12, 2012)

BlazinSikh said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Yup i have returned to this thread once again, i don't know why but there is something in my head that say's that i should give my final decision on the use of cannibis in sikhism. Even though i full agree with Randip Singh statement:
> 
> ...


 
Blazinsikh ji

You seem to be looking for straightforward justification such as more attention to the alcohol fact in medicines as stated by Randip ji.
The argument is NOT that simple in the real world as you will see.

Let me just clarify this a little more- Alcohol is used in majority of liquid medicine forms. 2 Main Reasons-

1) This alcohol is not your standard whiskey,rum or vodka, it is usually ethanol, isopropyl or derivatives. This is very concentrated normally 80% and above compared to your 40% liquor drink
. But it is in VERY SMALL amounts to PRESERVE the liquid. If the liquid medicine had all the other ingredients in it but NO preservative, then it would only last about a week before mould and bacteria start multiplying.
This very small amount, no more than 5ml for every 100ml of liquid medicine is there to preserve the medicine and give it a longer shelf life.

So, in majority of these cases it is used as a *preservative*, these amounts are too small to cross over into your brain/blood suppply so you won't feel any effects of alcohol like intoxication in your blood.

2) Some traditional medicines use alcohol for cough medicnes as Randip ji has correctly stated. 
This again is in very small amounts but higher than that used for preservatives, but still, very small amounts that can cross your brain/blood supply. 
In this case Large quantities.. ie.. more than the recommended medicine amount *will* give intoxicating effects. (If you have the correct dose it may be a little effect, but higher than that would give a high.)
The old formula of benylin was abused for this reason, party goers would be swigging whole cough bottles at a time.

The reason for this 2nd use is because of its *drying effect*, or it's absorption of water. You see alcohol is very concentrated and it has a great affinity for moisture and water.
 Many alcohol drinkers can verify that they often feel dehydrated after because of this very reason.

Infact if you put 2 glasses in an active steam room and one is empty while the other has some alcohol inside it. Then after a while the steam will cool near the glass surface and you will observe water inside both glasses. However the glass with alcohol inside it will attract more steam and moisture and it's level of cooled water will be much higher. This is because the alcohol will attract and pull more moisture towards itself.

So what use is this as a medicine?

 Well one classic use of this drying effect is for chesty or wet coughs, the coughs that are associated with lots of mucus and 'raishaa'.

The alcohol in the cough mixture will help dry your mucus filled throat and chest because of this strong affinity and attraction for moisture and water. This will result in less mucus or 'raisha' and a better feeling for the patient.

Now , you can see 2 fundamental differences and reasons of why alcohol is used.

Getting back to your cannabis issue, you can see it is much different and a different ball game. 
We know that it helps in pain by relaxing muscles but there are *many *medicinal drugs that can do this as well.

Only in extreme cases when *ALL else is NO LONGER* an option is medicinal cannabis used to help the patient in pain. These can be tablets, liquid or a nasal spray.

*However, there is NOT a single use where the only cure or help is* *cannabis.* Other medicinal drugs are always tried and used first.

However, if someone cannot tolerate side effects of opiods or morphine based drugs and all other pain killers, then it may be suggested as an alternative.
This is never the weed form to smoke as far as I know.

If a sikh has a debilitating disorder causing extreme pain and all other options have not been successful, then of course it's fine for him to use it as a medicine. He will be a very 1% minority who gets benefit from cannabis only and NOT other medicines or other medicines are deemed unsuitable for him.

Blazin ji, I hope you get the point here as it does NOT have the multiple beneficial uses as alcohol does- You can't use that as a valid argument. 
It's sole use of success where others can't be used for some reason OR don't work is a VERY VERY SMALL Percentage

NOTE_ More than 50% of people suffer some sort of frequent pain like back pain, headaches, joints, arthritis...etc... 

ALSO NOTE_A small number of these try to justify that they NEED cannabis and will be forever harrassing their doctor. In reality they have _usually used the illegal street version in most cases and are now trying to obtain it legally._

Their concerns are more recreational even though it may help the pain and they will simply refuse to try any other medicines first.

It is just that they will have something prescribed that gives them euphoria and tackles the pain. The doctor will try to offer something that specifally tackles the pain only. This is what they will refuse because they want the feel good euphoria as well not just pain relief!!!

This is how the situation stands with medicinal cannabis at the moment.

The GENUINE cases of people that really need it and have no other option are VERY VERY SMALL and usually suffering a life threatening condition.

So, the real genuine suffering sikh is probably not going to be your average sikh at the gurdwara but someone with far more to worry about than shall I use or not.

Bottom line, the % percentage of GENUINE medicinal ONLY users is very very low, no more than 3%.

So, there you have it- some real facts and information.

If you need any furthe clarification or you can't understand a certain point, then just ask.

Waheguru
Lucky Singh


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 13, 2012)

Kamala said:


> When you say cannabis as prashad, it is BHAANG, they do not smoke weed or "roll it up" like most people do today. Of course he gave cannabis, how do you think the army was so "strong" to fight?



For someone who has so much faith in existence of multi limbed Gods, as mentioned in the SGGS, it is a pity that this faith does not extend to the discipline, skill and courage of the Sikh army at the time being able to function on faith and love of Guru alone. 

Out of all the drugs available at the time, I can think of better to administrate to troops for strength. Or maybe Guruji told his followers that all enemy troops carried two bags of doritos and a family pack of M and M's to further motivate them


----------



## Kamala (Jun 13, 2012)

Ishna said:


> Weed doesn't make you strong, it makes you a tree hugging hippie with the munchies.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Bhaang for pain relief - yeah I understand that.  Not so sure about any other applications for other people except traditional Nihungs who can follow their traditions wholeheartedly no problems.



I know, but it gives willpower. Which is a key factor, like seeing a scared buff dude going to go fight a motivated skinny guy. lol

@Harry pure lies! You are making a joke out of my serious words.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jun 13, 2012)

> I know, but it gives willpower. Which is a key factor, like seeing a scared buff dude going to go fight a motivated skinny guy.


 
A SIkh would get all the willpower it needs from Gurbani. And there is need for no other medicine for the mind.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 14, 2012)

> I know, but it gives willpower. Which is a key factor, like seeing a scared buff dude going to go fight a motivated skinny guy.





> @Harry pure lies! You are making a joke out of my serious words.



I was not aware that cannabis gave you strength and willpower, I actually thought it made you  lethargic and weak willed.

Bhenji, if you insist on making such definitive statements like 'it gives willpower' then I don't think you should be aggrieved when your definitive statements are exposed for being just an opinion. I have no problem with your opinions, you are entitled to them, they are what makes you, you. 

However to glibly bandy them about as fact shows scant regard for the truth, and only damages your own credibility


----------



## itsmaneet (Jun 14, 2012)

*"Naam" Khumaari Nanka Chaddi Rahe Din-Raat ....*

I don't think there's any need of any sort of alchohol for Sikhs. There's nothing more powerful than "Naam". When & how Nihangs started taking cannibies is smthg to debate on but I feel Guru Gobind Singh Ji would never ever allow Sikhs to consume any such substance.


----------



## Harvir007 (Jun 15, 2012)

There's a lot of misconceptions surrounding Marijuana use. For one, I reckon the media and many religious figures simply add to the negative aura surrounding the herb. I get that it's an intoxicant and Guru Ji said we shouldn't be under any sort of intoxication as it leaves us in a state where we cannot meditate on the Guru's name, I get that. What baffles me is that without knowing what sort of effect the actual plant has on you, people instantaneously slander it purely because it's a 'drug', 'illegal' and can give you 'lung cancer'. Bull-crap lol. Check studies and research into it before coming to your own conclusion. Obviously it does have drawbacks, but see, marijuana is not addictive, not at all. To say it's for the weak minded is kinda judgemental. So Barack Obama, Richard Branson and Arnold Schwarzenegger are all weak minded? If Becoming President of one of the biggest nations in the world is weak minded, boy I wanna know what strong minded is. But still, I guess my point is that you shouldn't let misinterpretations in the media or whatever your sources are, guide your thoughts. That is all.

Safety and peace.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jun 15, 2012)

Kamala said:


> I know, but it gives willpower. Which is a key factor, like seeing a scared buff dude going to go fight a motivated skinny guy. lol
> 
> @Harry pure lies! You are making a joke out of my serious words.


 
Actually Im pretty Sure there's a Story about a Sikh named "Maskeenia" from Guru Arjun Dev Ji's Time. (I could Be Wrong.) But as the Story goes, well, as My Mum told it... He was a really poor, and Not the Buffest Person, But Guru Ji, wanting to test his Faith & devotion, sent a Messenger that a Certain Amount of Money was Needed for the Darbar. & Him, having Next to Nothing, found Only one Option to make the Money, and that was by entering a Wrestling Contest. & He WON. by the Pure Faith & Love of his Guru, & despite Not BEing the STrongest PErson, so it CAN HAppen Kamala Ji.


----------



## TruthSatnaam (Jun 15, 2012)

amarjit singh bamrah said:


> We all have a protective shield around us known as our AURA.
> This Aura is very fragile, which is why our Gurus preached follow
> purity in Life.
> 
> ...


 
Satnaam

It goes deeper than this. Negative entities can come to us through thought and dreams aswell. When we are in pain(which can also come on when we think negative thoughts) - we live in a hellish state of mind, i.e we connect with hells realms- and can connect with entities who reside there. 

When we live in pleasure, we live in a heavenly state of mind and so connect with heavenly realms and can connect with entities that reside there. 

The mere serious thought/intention of taking cannabis is enough for negative entities to run to us.

Basically, our thoughts/psychology as well as actions determine what kind of state of mind we'll live in and what kinds of energies we'll give off. Negative entities love hanging around in the shadow of one who gives off a dark energy(due to a messed up psychology)- depending on the entities psychology.

If negativity exists, it's just symbolic reflection of ones own inadequacies- and it's God teaching a fault still exists so work on it. The Guru's psychology was pure- it was Truth, hence the feeling people got when in their presence- (hearts melted)they lived the Truth frequency. 

The Gurus did not teach that we should seek *Protection. They Taught us Truth in the very first line, in the first page of Gurbani.*

*They taught that God is All(Nirboah and Nirvair) and to accept Him in All- to accept Hukam which is Truth/Him. *

Hundreds of thousands of clever tricks, but not even one of them will go along with you in the end. 

So how can you become truthful? And how can the veil of illusion be torn away? 

O Nanak, it is written that you shall obey the Hukam of His Command, and walk in the Way of His Will. ||1|| 

*That taught us to Practice/Apply the Truth and Only the Truth. From what should we seek protection from when He is All.* He is the demon that attacks the mentally ill human in the night, He is the ghost that throws things around the elderly couples house.

The Only way to become psychologically sound is to Accept God as and in All- in the ghost, as the devil, as the hukam to be burned alive on a hotplate, in the hukam to be nailed alive to the Cross- to accept that No protection is needed, for He is All pervading. This is simply His Khel. 

We strive to Accept hukam in all circumstances, diregarding the self as nothing, living at the feet of others, finding the death of the self by accepting Him as our keeper.

This is the psychology of Truth..



God bless you


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 16, 2012)

> Obviously it does have drawbacks, but see, marijuana is not addictive, not at all.



Marijuana is not physically addictive, but it is highly mentally addictive.


----------



## Kamala (Jun 16, 2012)

harry haller said:


> I was not aware that cannabis gave you strength and willpower, I actually thought it made you  lethargic and weak willed.
> 
> Bhenji, if you insist on making such definitive statements like 'it gives willpower' then I don't think you should be aggrieved when your definitive statements are exposed for being just an opinion. I have no problem with your opinions, you are entitled to them, they are what makes you, you.
> 
> However to glibly bandy them about as fact shows scant regard for the truth, and only damages your own credibility


It manipulates your mind, like when you are drunk you think you are invincible.


----------



## Harvir007 (Jun 16, 2012)

harry haller said:


> Marijuana is not physically addictive, but it is highly mentally addictive.



Again that depends on the consumer, the same principle does not apply for most cannabis users.



Kamala said:


> It manipulates your mind, like when you are drunk you think you are invincible.



That's a misconception, there's a distinction between not feeling any pain and feeling invincible. This is generally a placebo effect, if you think you're going to be invincible whilst under the intoxication of a herb, then that's exactly what your mind will think when you're actually under the intoxication of it.


----------



## itsmaneet (Jun 16, 2012)

For your kind info Obama regretted using Marijuana in his prime .... secondly be it addictive or not doesn't matter...wht matters is there's no equivalent to "Bani" .... "Naam Khumari Nanka Chardi Rahe Din-Raat"

Waheguru !


----------



## Harvir007 (Jun 16, 2012)

itsmaneet said:


> For your kind info Obama regretted using Marijuana in his prime .... secondly be it addictive or not doesn't matter...wht matters is there's no equivalent to "Bani" .... "Naam Khumari Nanka Chardi Rahe Din-Raat"
> 
> Waheguru !



He did? Please quote any source you may have where he actually said this. And yeah it kind of does matter. If your perception of God was branded false and untrue, you telling me that you wouldn't stand up for it? You're entitled to your own opinion but I just don't want any judgements to be clouded purely cause of what anti-drug propaganda says.

Safety & peace.


----------



## findingmyway (Jun 16, 2012)

Gurbani bans intoxicants as you should always be in full command of your own mind. There is a lot of discussion here about how to be a better person, how to live on consonance to Naam, how to follow Gurbani in all our actions and how to keep our minds always focussed on Bani and Akaal Purakh. How can any of these be remotely possible if we are under the influence of anything that causes loss of control of the mind, including intoxicants? :whatzpointkudi:


----------



## Luckysingh (Jun 16, 2012)

Harvir007 said:


> There's a lot of misconceptions surrounding Marijuana use. For one, I reckon the media and many religious figures simply add to the negative aura surrounding the herb. I get that it's an intoxicant and Guru Ji said we shouldn't be under any sort of intoxication as it leaves us in a state where we cannot meditate on the Guru's name, I get that. What baffles me is that without knowing what sort of effect the actual plant has on you, people instantaneously slander it purely because it's a 'drug', 'illegal' and can give you 'lung cancer'. Bull-crap lol. Check studies and research into it before coming to your own conclusion. Obviously it does have drawbacks, but see, marijuana is not addictive, not at all. To say it's for the weak minded is kinda judgemental. So Barack Obama, Richard Branson and Arnold Schwarzenegger are all weak minded? If Becoming President of one of the biggest nations in the world is weak minded, boy I wanna know what strong minded is. But still, I guess my point is that you shouldn't let misinterpretations in the media or whatever your sources are, guide your thoughts. That is all.
> 
> Safety and peace.


 
Harvirji, I am afraid you ARE misguided and wrong.
I have to agree with Harryji above that it is NOT physically addictive but 
mentally..
You see ADDICTION means DEPENDENCE,-You may get physically dependent to a drug such as heroin, ie.. the pains, stomach cramps ...etc....OR you may get PSYCHOLOGICALLY DEPENDENT as with marijuana. ie.. I must have, I need it to relax and wind down....etc.

You are clearly wrong when you say it is NOT addictive!!!!

Whilst on this matter, - ALCOHOL is actually both, depending on what your level of alcoholism is. At early stages it is psychological and then can become physical where the drinker experiences tremors,shakes..palpitations...etc...etc..

I don't know what the fuss is all about, - seems like a few are trying to convince and foolthemselves and others that alcohol and drugs are fine and OK whilst being a sikh!!

They are clearly NOT OK or acceptable if you want to be a true sikh, if you want to be half way or mixed up.. then that is up to you!!!

All these sikhs that drink give us a bad enough reputation... Did you know that majority of non- sikhs or whites , from what they see and experience truly believe that sikhs are heavy and good drinkers, a race of people like the irish that can handle their drink!!!!!

THIS IS WHAT WE HAVE CONVINCED PEOPLE TO BELIEVE!!!!

The few on this thread trying to convince are no different, and in my opinion have NO TRUE Regard for what sikhism is, it's all about me, me, me, me, me, I can, I can, I can.......

PLEASE STOP THIS and look at the magic, beauty and try to get the 'nasha' of bani, please...

Waheguru


----------



## Luckysingh (Jun 16, 2012)

Harvir007 said:


> Again that depends on the consumer, the same principle does not apply for most cannabis users.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a misconception, there's a distinction between not feeling any pain and feeling invincible. This is generally a placebo effect, if you think you're going to be invincible whilst under the intoxication of a herb, then that's exactly what your mind will think when you're actually under the intoxication of it.


 
Again you are talking complete nonsense and rubbish.

The feeling of numbness is because it inhibits and screws up your true sensory perception. This is what anaesthetics given for medical procedures do.. This is what all those 'ketamine' users love to do.
Don't try and justify it when it clearly messes up your neurons and body physiology.
This is no way to go on the path of sikhi. 

By the impression I get, it seems you are someone who enjoys the occasional joint!!!! I don't really care as long as you don't try and mix it in into being a 'good sikh'- it simply does not and will not work.


----------



## Kamala (Jun 17, 2012)

Harvir007 said:


> Again that depends on the consumer, the same principle does not apply for most cannabis users.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a misconception, there's a distinction between not feeling any pain and feeling invincible. This is generally a placebo effect, if you think you're going to be invincible whilst under the intoxication of a herb, then that's exactly what your mind will think when you're actually under the intoxication of it.



Still takes you out of your senses. Besides, bhaang was never seen as a drug back then. Even Bhagwan Krishna did it and he is a avatar. Sikhs do it to like nihaangs.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 17, 2012)

Harvirji

As my mother used to be fond of saying, 'this hair did not get white on its own', although what little hair I have is quite grey as opposed to white, We have all lived, all my opinions, everything I am, including my respect for Bani, has been forged by how I have lived. I am not a great one for following or distributing the official line. Things have to be experienced, and for me, they have to be experienced right to the end. 

Cannabis is mentally highly addictive, it starts as the odd yearning, but soon, you notice everything is so much better after a joint, a bath, sex, food, walking in the sun. It attaches itself to everything in your life that is fun, and obstinately demands to be taken to enhance the fun. But then, everything is ok while things are in order, because as soon as you get a tough time, a bad spell, then it becomes a crutch, and once it becomes a crutch, you could get stuck with it for quite a long time. I have met plenty of successful people who gave up cannabis, I have yet to meet one successful person who still takes cannabis. They just have lots of constantly good ideas that they do nothing about! There is also the problem of production, 20 years ago cannabis was nothing like the strength of today, these days they pump it full of chemicals to enhance the effect and the speed of growth, because its all about money, who knows what your funding when you buy it. 20 years ago, you could have a joint, or two, and be ok for work the next day, today, who knows what your smoking, or have long the effects will last for. 

Lastly, next year the police will have roadside drug testing kits, traces of cannabis in your blood is going to label you a drug user, and the charge of driving whilst under the influence of drugs, bearing in mind cannabis can stay in the blood stream for upto 60 days, you will be taking a huge risk if you drive and even smoke 1 joint every 2 months, 

In moderation, cannabis can be a highly pleasurable experience, but I have yet to meet a person that does not end up 'chasing the dragon', and anyway, the pleasure and high dwarf into insignificance when compared with the state of Naam, the state of connection, of being in consonance, 

Laud lots of things, don't laud drugs, its not glamorous, its not hip, it is the absolute opposite of connection and consonance, it follows its own path, rather than enhancing yours.


----------



## sid (Jun 17, 2012)

it is not allowed anywhere but it is restricted somewhere.
The best thing is to avoid it and the second best is that addiction is bad but occasionally and limited use is only way,else every is aware about the results


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Jun 17, 2012)

Harry ji,

Have gone through your post and have enjoyed it.

Just wondering how addiction actually operates through our physiology. Can you throw some light on this aspect.? Some spinal cord connection or from where nerve center begin and may be neuron or neuro-transmitters..etc..etc. I have only vague idea. I do not know if it is the right thread to initiate discussion. You may kindly take your own time or send me a link for small write up except for US sites on Mental Health.
You may kindly ignore this if it is redundant and out of context.

Moderators are free to delete the post if it is out of place.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 17, 2012)

Taranjeet singh said:


> Harry ji,
> 
> Have gone through your post and have enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


 
Taranjeetji

I do not think this is reduntant, I think the greatest danger of cannibis is the addictive nature of the drug.I do not think the health aspects or the damage to the brain rates as high as the addictive. Long term and short term memory are hugely affected, sometimes permanently, short term memory can also be affected as can short term memory. Another facet is the effect on short term memory as well. 

I have no explanation of what causes addiction, I can only state my own experiences, I always thought everyone was like me, but I know I have an extremely addictive nature. So for me to embrace Sikhism, I have had to conquer several addictions, they whet my appetite for the state of Naam. 

It is my desire to be completely addicted and a slave to Creator, to follow Hukam is the sweetest path there is, and taking the paths I have, the beauty of this one is without equal.

Now I am curious, I have no desire to do many things that were for a long time a way of life for me, to those reading that had the disciplne to stay on the good path, is it a battle? have you only put yourself in a state of aversion rather than understanding? I sense this a lot in Islam, I still cannot understand why heaven is described in terms that reflect earthly pleasures, almost as if aversion is rewarded by the very action one is averse to on earth. Why is the concept of addiction not present in heaven? In Sikhism should one be averse to actions that cause addictions, absolutely, how can one do that through understanding alone if the action is never experienced, and all you have to guide you is propoganda and the memories of old hippies.

I am not advocating trying everything, I genuinely wish someone wiser than myself, which puts most in that catagory, can describe the ease of the path that I did not take, so that others find it helpful, one at least being our thread starter


----------



## Luckysingh (Jun 17, 2012)

Taranjeet singh said:


> Harry ji,
> 
> Have gone through your post and have enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


 
I can explain the physiology that you have requested  but most of it is quite complex to mention here as it involves the different chemicals released at the junctions or synapses of neurons.
This is what results in the different effects of drugs that mess with our body chemistry.

To keep it simple and brief for all to understand, we can firstly assume it is these neurons and nerve endings that all lead to the brain that gives us our sense of perception such as touch, sight, sound, taste, smell...etc..
Now all recreational drugs become recreational because of this very stimulation of senses as well as the euphoria and good feeling.
NOTE- It is not just stimulation but also the opposite dampening effects that occur elsewhere.
This is what I find interesting and fascinating, since the WHOLE UNIVERSE works in a kind of duality such as day-night, light-dark,positve-negative, up-down, cold-hot,good-bad....etc..etc... So for every positive effect  there is also a corresponding negative action be it around us or inside our bodies.
In this case of mood enhancing drugs we also get the dampening numbness and loss of perception to physical pain or stimulation, while enjoying other 'upper' effects/

A well known fact that certain musicians and artists can only work under the influence. This is because cannabis, acid and mdma..etc.. all cause the user to experience enhanced perception in music.
They can hear instruments and sounds that they would not normally hear or distinguish in normal conditions.
Many musicians can't compose unless they haven't had drugs for this very reason. BUT- this also gives the negative effects that affect physical feelings of thirst, hunger, numbness over body, vision and 'downers'(when affect wears off).

So basically for all the positive effects that are normally short term there are also many negative effects with some being short and some long term.
The body does contain many many neurons that are not normally active.
These unactive neurons can be awakened with many recreational drugs. But there are always the drawbacks and negatives that come along.

Nearly all abused drugs of today have been created by researchers looking for benefits of awakening these very dormant neurons and cells. But to this day an ideal wihtout any drawbacks has not been found.

Most of the research is done for armed forces with soldiers being used as tests for these developments. The aim is usually to increase their abilities in combat, alertness, machine control..etc...etc.

The main thing to understand is Yes, the person consuming is and will be experiencing some good chemical actions and feelings, BUT these sensations and benefits can NEVER outweigh the risks and negative drawbacks that the user will encounter in the long term no matter if it is cannabis, heroin, MDMA, ketamines, acid, LSD....etc..etc..

Just as every benefical synthesised medicine has it's side effects and adverse reactions so do all recreational substances.

The 'nasha' from gurbani is the ultimate high without ever any long term negatives. From what I have encountered and experienced in my lifetime, I can in all honesty guarantee this!!!!


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 5, 2012)

I am surprised to see here as to why one should be so interested in the past activities
I think it would be much better to know what our present GuROO SGGS is telling us to do.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 6, 2012)

One should spread the following message from Gurbanee as
<TABLE cellSpacing=8 width="93%"><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=5><TBODY><TR><TD>ਪੂਰਾ ਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰੀ ਬਣਤ ਬਣਾਈ ॥ 

पूरा गुरु पूरी बणत बणाई ॥ 

Pūrā gur pūrī baṇaṯ baṇā▫ī. 

The Perfect Guru has fashioned His perfect fashion. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਨਾਨਕ ਭਗਤ ਮਿਲੀ ਵਡਿਆਈ ॥੪॥੨੪॥ 

नानक भगत मिली वडिआई ॥४॥२४॥ 

Nānak bẖagaṯ milī vadi▫ā▫ī. ||4||24|| 

O Nanak, the Lord's devotees are blessed with glorious greatness. ||4||24|| 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 

आसा महला ५ ॥ 

Āsā mėhlā 5. 

Aasaa, Fifth Mehl: 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਬਨਾਵਹੁ ਇਹੁ ਮਨੁ ॥ 

गुर कै सबदि बनावहु इहु मनु ॥ 

Gur kai sabaḏ banāvahu ih man. 

I have shaped this mind in the mold of the Guru's Word. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਗੁਰ ਕਾ ਦਰਸਨੁ ਸੰਚਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਧਨੁ ॥੧॥ 

गुर का दरसनु संचहु हरि धनु ॥१॥ 

Gur kā ḏarsan sancẖahu har ḏẖan. ||1|| 

Beholding the Blessed Vision of the Guru's Darshan, I have gathered the wealth of the Lord. ||1|| 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਊਤਮ ਮਤਿ ਮੇਰੈ ਰਿਦੈ ਤੂੰ ਆਉ ॥ 

ऊतम मति मेरै रिदै तूं आउ ॥ 

Ūṯam maṯ merai riḏai ṯūŉ ā▫o. 

O sublime understanding, come, enter into my mind, 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਧਿਆਵਉ ਗਾਵਉ ਗੁਣ ਗੋਵਿੰਦਾ ਅਤਿ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਮੋਹਿ ਲਾਗੈ ਨਾਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 

धिआवउ गावउ गुण गोविंदा अति प्रीतम मोहि लागै नाउ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 

Ḏẖi▫āva▫o gāva▫o guṇ govinḏā aṯ parīṯam mohi lāgai nā▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o. 

that I may meditate and sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord of the Universe, and love so dearly the Lord's Name. ||1||Pause|| 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਅਘਾਵਨੁ ਸਾਚੈ ਨਾਇ ॥ 

त्रिपति अघावनु साचै नाइ ॥ 

Ŧaripaṯ agẖāvan sācẖai nā▫e. 

I am satisfied and satiated by the True Name. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਅਠਸਠਿ ਮਜਨੁ ਸੰਤ ਧੂਰਾਇ ॥੨॥ 

अठसठि मजनु संत धूराइ ॥२॥ 

Aṯẖsaṯẖ majan sanṯ ḏẖūrā▫e. ||2|| 

My cleansing bath at the sixty-eight sacred shrines of pilgrimage is the dust of the Saints. ||2|| 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਸਭ ਮਹਿ ਜਾਨਉ ਕਰਤਾ ਏਕ ॥ 

सभ महि जानउ करता एक ॥ 

Sabẖ mėh jān▫o karṯā ek. 

I recognize that the One Creator is contained in all. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ ਮਿਲਿ ਬੁਧਿ ਬਿਬੇਕ ॥੩॥ 

साधसंगति मिलि बुधि बिबेक ॥३॥ 

Sāḏẖsangaṯ mil buḏẖ bibek. ||3|| 

Joining the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, my understanding is refined. ||3|| 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਦਾਸੁ ਸਗਲ ਕਾ ਛੋਡਿ ਅਭਿਮਾਨੁ ॥ 

दासु सगल का छोडि अभिमानु ॥ 

Ḏās sagal kā cẖẖod abẖimān. 

I have become the servant of all; I have renounced my ego and pride. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਨਾਨਕ ਕਉ ਗੁਰਿ ਦੀਨੋ ਦਾਨੁ ॥੪॥੨੫॥ 

नानक कउ गुरि दीनो दानु ॥४॥२५॥ 

Nānak ka▫o gur ḏīno ḏān. ||4||25|| 

The Guru has given this gift to Nanak. ||4||25|| 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 

आसा महला ५ ॥ 

Āsā mėhlā 5. 

Aasaa, Fifth Mehl: 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਬੁਧਿ ਪ੍ਰਗਾਸ ਭਈ ਮਤਿ ਪੂਰੀ ॥ 

बुधि प्रगास भई मति पूरी ॥ 

Buḏẖ pargās bẖa▫ī maṯ pūrī. 

My intellect has been enlightened, and my understanding is perfect. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਤਾ ਤੇ ਬਿਨਸੀ ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਦੂਰੀ ॥੧॥ 

ता ते बिनसी दुरमति दूरी ॥१॥ 

Ŧā ṯe binsī ḏurmaṯ ḏūrī. ||1|| 

Thus my evil-mindedness, which kept me far from Him, has been removed. ||1|| 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਐਸੀ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਪਾਈਅਲੇ ॥ 

ऐसी गुरमति पाईअले ॥ 

Aisī gurmaṯ pā▫ī▫ale. 

Such are the Teachings which I have received from the Guru; 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਬੂਡਤ ਘੋਰ ਅੰਧ ਕੂਪ ਮਹਿ ਨਿਕਸਿਓ ਮੇਰੇ ਭਾਈ ਰੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 

बूडत घोर अंध कूप महि निकसिओ मेरे भाई रे ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 

Būdaṯ gẖor anḏẖ kūp mėh niksi▫o mere bẖā▫ī re. ||1|| rahā▫o. 

while I was drowning in the pitch black well, I was saved, O my Siblings of Destiny. ||1||Pause|| 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਮਹਾ ਅਗਾਹ ਅਗਨਿ ਕਾ ਸਾਗਰੁ ॥ 

महा अगाह अगनि का सागरु ॥ 

Mahā agāh agan kā sāgar. 

To cross over the totally unfathomable ocean of fire; 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਗੁਰੁ ਬੋਹਿਥੁ ਤਾਰੇ ਰਤਨਾਗਰੁ ॥੨॥ 

गुरु बोहिथु तारे रतनागरु ॥२॥ 

Gur bohith ṯāre raṯnāgar. ||2|| 

The Guru is the boat; He is treasure of jewels. ||2|| 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਦੁਤਰ ਅੰਧ ਬਿਖਮ ਇਹ ਮਾਇਆ ॥ 

दुतर अंध बिखम इह माइआ ॥ 

Ḏuṯar anḏẖ bikẖam ih mā▫i▫ā. 

This ocean of Maya is dark and treacherous. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਗੁਰਿ ਪੂਰੈ ਪਰਗਟੁ ਮਾਰਗੁ ਦਿਖਾਇਆ ॥੩॥ 

गुरि पूरै परगटु मारगु दिखाइआ ॥३॥ 

Gur pūrai pargat mārag ḏikẖā▫i▫ā. ||3|| 

The Perfect Guru has revealed the way to cross over it. ||3|| 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਜਾਪ ਤਾਪ ਕਛੁ ਉਕਤਿ ਨ ਮੋਰੀ ॥ 

जाप ताप कछु उकति न मोरी ॥ 

Jāp ṯāp kacẖẖ ukaṯ na morī. 

I do not have the ability to chant or practice intense meditation. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਗੁਰ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਰਣਾਗਤਿ ਤੋਰੀ ॥੪॥੨੬॥ 

गुर नानक सरणागति तोरी ॥४॥२६॥ 

Gur Nānak sarṇāgaṯ ṯorī. ||4||26|| 

Guru Nanak seeks Your Sanctuary. ||4||26|| 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਤਿਪਦੇ ੨ ॥ 

आसा महला ५ तिपदे २ ॥ 

Āsā mėhlā 5 ṯipḏe 2. 

Aasaa, Fifth Mehl, Ti-Padas: 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਹਰਿ ਰਸੁ ਪੀਵਤ ਸਦ ਹੀ ਰਾਤਾ ॥ 

हरि रसु पीवत सद ही राता ॥ 

Har ras pīvaṯ saḏ hī rāṯā. 

One who drinks in the Lord's sublime essence is forever imbued with it, 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਆਨ ਰਸਾ ਖਿਨ ਮਹਿ ਲਹਿ ਜਾਤਾ ॥ 

आन रसा खिन महि लहि जाता ॥ 

Ān rasā kẖin mėh lėh jāṯā. 

while other essences wear off in an instant. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਹਰਿ ਰਸ ਕੇ ਮਾਤੇ ਮਨਿ ਸਦਾ ਅਨੰਦ ॥ 

हरि रस के माते मनि सदा अनंद ॥ 

Har ras ke māṯe man saḏā anand. 

Intoxicated with the Lord's sublime essence, the mind is forever in ecstasy. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਆਨ ਰਸਾ ਮਹਿ ਵਿਆਪੈ ਚਿੰਦ ॥੧॥ 

आन रसा महि विआपै चिंद ॥१॥ 

Ān rasā mėh vi▫āpai cẖinḏ. ||1|| 

Other essences bring only anxiety. ||1|| 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਹਰਿ ਰਸੁ ਪੀਵੈ ਅਲਮਸਤੁ ਮਤਵਾਰਾ ॥ 

हरि रसु पीवै अलमसतु मतवारा ॥ 

Har ras pīvai almasaṯ maṯvārā. 

One who drinks in the Lord's sublime essence, is intoxicated and enraptured; 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਆਨ ਰਸਾ ਸਭਿ ਹੋਛੇ ਰੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 

आन रसा सभि होछे रे ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 

Ān rasā sabẖ hocẖẖe re. ||1|| rahā▫o. 

all other essences have no effect. ||1||Pause|| 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਹਰਿ ਰਸ ਕੀ ਕੀਮਤਿ ਕਹੀ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥ 

हरि रस की कीमति कही न जाइ ॥ 

Har ras kī kīmaṯ kahī na jā▫e. 

The value of the Lord's sublime essence cannot be described. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਹਰਿ ਰਸੁ ਸਾਧੂ ਹਾਟਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥ 

हरि रसु साधू हाटि समाइ ॥ 

Har ras sāḏẖū hāt samā▫e. 

The Lord's sublime essence permeates the homes of the Holy. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਲਾਖ ਕਰੋਰੀ ਮਿਲੈ ਨ ਕੇਹ ॥ 

लाख करोरी मिलै न केह ॥ 

Lākẖ karorī milai na keh. 

One may spend thousands and millions, but it cannot be purchased. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਜਿਸਹਿ ਪਰਾਪਤਿ ਤਿਸ ਹੀ ਦੇਹਿ ॥੨॥ 

जिसहि परापति तिस ही देहि ॥२॥ 

Jisahi parāpaṯ ṯis hī ḏėh. ||2|| 

He alone obtains it, who is so pre-ordained. ||2|| 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਨਾਨਕ ਚਾਖਿ ਭਏ ਬਿਸਮਾਦੁ ॥ 

नानक चाखि भए बिसमादु ॥ 

Nānak cẖākẖ bẖa▫e bismāḏ. 

Tasting it, Nanak is wonder-struck. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਆਇਆ ਸਾਦੁ ॥ 

नानक गुर ते आइआ सादु ॥ 

Nānak gur ṯe ā▫i▫ā sāḏ. 

Through the Guru, Nanak has obtained this taste. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਈਤ ਊਤ ਕਤ ਛੋਡਿ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥ 

ईत ऊत कत छोडि न जाइ ॥ 

Īṯ ūṯ kaṯ cẖẖod na jā▫e. 

Here and hereafter, it does not leave him. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD>ਨਾਨਕ ਗੀਧਾ ਹਰਿ ਰਸ ਮਾਹਿ ॥੩॥੨੭॥ 

नानक गीधा हरि रस माहि ॥३॥२७॥ 

Nānak gīḏẖā har ras māhi. ||3||27|| 

Nanak is imbued and enraptured with the Lord's subtle essence. ||3||27|| 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Brother Onam (Nov 6, 2012)

Gur Fateh, young brother,
I appreciate your thirst for Truth. As to the bhang, my observation is that, while I, like you, do not partake at all, historically  various cultures around the world have found a place for mind-altering herbs, these were used strictly in ceremonial settings. There is a vast difference between devout ceremonial use of such herbs and recreational use. In today's world, and especially in Sikhi, there is really no place for such use. It is a slippery slope too. American Indians held tobacco to be a sacred herb, so now, after the utter destruction of their world and way of life, many Indians smoke cigarettes in broken imitation of its once-sacred use. Cannabis too, was once used as a true sacrament, but I'll guess maybe 99% of its use today is recreational. So, rather than getting closer to God, people are getting stoned and confused; further away from Him.
Stay strong and rightly-guided, young brother. Waheguru bless you.


----------



## Vanguard (Nov 8, 2012)

Fateh

First let me ask you what is a true nihang? you claim these practices crept in...could you please state a year, evidence, source?

Would Baba Gurbaksh Singh ji shaheed be classed as a false nihang then? because its clearly written in various granths(example parcheen panth parkash) he took shaheedi degh when he woke up and trained.....are you citing what you say due to personal bias? 

History is about facts and interpretation correct? so why with written evidence and oral history of the akali nihangs do you defame them and claim no true nihangs consume cannabis? 

why do you pick and chose from history? history isnt selective as you clearly are showing it is with your personal bias. 


Smoking is a taboo within the panth, whereas Nihangs singhs consume shaheedi degh since the dawn of time and they will continue to do so no matter what other jathebandi claims its a false tradition.

The original vanguards of the panth. 





Luckysingh said:


> BlazinSikh ji
> 
> The true Nihangs were not bhang (cannabis) consumers. These practices crept in throughout the many years.
> The hindu dominants were a major influence and still are.
> ...


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Nov 8, 2012)

The original vanguards of the Panth? I think it is in past tense. It is just like saying Sikhs are great because our ancestors have given so many great sacrifices. We are who we are. Today.


----------



## lionprinceuk (Nov 13, 2012)

lol people who have never lived in the dal doing keentoo  prantoo in a self righteous manner, is this what the panth has become?


----------

